# Eleaf Istick QC 200w... Thoughts??



## Scouse45 (20/2/17)

Saw this today thought it looks pretty sweet. Was a fan of the Ipower jus lacked the ability to hold bigger atomizers and power was limited. This could be a big favourite for a run around mod with a 5000mah built in and 25mm means it can hold all atomizers nicely. Thoughts guys?? Excuse the screen shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (20/2/17)

This looks awesome. Also a massive fan of the ipower and this looks like the perfect mod for when that extra power is required


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/2/17)

I would love to see what the mod goes for. I have a ipower and one of the main reasons I bought it was the low price for a 5000mah mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/17)

I think I need one of these

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

